# CPT coding for upper extremity xray



## TLC (Apr 20, 2012)

We have a 21month old that had a rt upper extremity xray. It was coded as (73092 for upper extremity infant). Of course it was denied as the patient is not an infant. It was views of, rt shoulder,rt humerus,rt elbow,rt radius and ulna. I can't find another code for a "total extremity" xray. Is there a code for that or do we code each area seperately, which seem like a lot of codes to use. Thanks


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 20, 2012)

You would need to code each site separately but you will need to know how many views of each.  Radius and ulna would be one site forearm.


----------

